# Community Leaders Announcements



## ffemt8978 (Mar 1, 2012)

The Community Leaders would like to announce that we are holding elections to replace our recently retired Community Leaders LucidResQ and TransportJockey, along with Chat Hostess Airwaygoddess.  These members were retired from their staff positions because they are no longer active on the forums, and we wish them the best of luck in their future endeavors.  They are always welcome to return here.

In addition, we would also like to announce that Chat Host NJN has now been promoted to a Community Leader, and the Chat Host position has been eliminated.  I would like to be the first to welcome him to the CL Team.

We've selected six forum members for consideration to become Community Leaders, however there are only two open positions. Attached to this post is a poll for members to vote on which of the candidates that you would like to see become a CL. The top two vote getters will get the job, but if for any reason, one of those two is unable to perform the duties, the job will go to the next highest vote getter.

Please vote for no more than two members only, and the poll closes in two weeks. The Community Leaders will discard the votes of anyone that votes for more than two candidates

The candidates are listed in alphabetical order, and in order to ensure that the best members are selected we ask that you vote for the members that would do the BEST job as a CL (even if they are not your favorite member). 

abckidsmom
aidey
akulahawk 
bigbaldguy
emt.dan
epi-do

We have spoken with each of these members, and they stated they were interested in the job.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 1, 2012)

For those of you viewing the forum via Tapatalk, the poll does not show up.  You will need to open your phone's browser to vote on the poll.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 1, 2012)

Go Abckidsmom go. Lol you're on fire.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 1, 2012)

Go team BBG! And ABC!

I should add being a mod on here to my EMS bucket list lol


----------



## Anjel (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2012)

Can I be a write in candidate?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 1, 2012)

I petition to get a write-in for USAF!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 1, 2012)

I voted for myself. Aprz 2012 Campaign.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I petition to get a write-in for USAF!



I can't like this enough!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 1, 2012)

What is your stand on human stem cell research?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> What is your stand on human stem cell research?



Humans don't have stems. Duh. We aren't flowers. 










Yes. I'm joking.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 1, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Humans don't have stems. Duh. We aren't flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Death to dicotyledons!  Vote ABC!

(just kidding)


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 1, 2012)

ABC/Akulahawk 2012! But I demand a get out of jail free card for my vote


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2012)

PPPPFFFTTT.

It is OBVIOUSLY ABC/BBG 2012. They deserve it the most.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm waiting for some bribes


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 1, 2012)

Can I be the Ron Paul candidate for office?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm feeling the love guys 

Thanks all


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm feeling the love guys
> 
> Thanks all



I've been thinking the same thing. Really, this is nice to see.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 1, 2012)

Write in for USAF!


----------



## JDub (Mar 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I petition to get a write-in for USAF!



I back this. I was disappointed to see that him and JPINFV were not on the list.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 2, 2012)

JDub said:


> I back this. I was disappointed to see that him and JPINFV were not on the list.




While I thank you for your support, there are reasons... I'm not always a good boy.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> While I thank you for your support, there are reasons... I'm not always a good boy.



Some of us would never qualify and some of us would never accept. Besides wouldn't be able to have fun anymore.


----------



## epipusher (Mar 2, 2012)

no love for EPI-DO


----------



## firetender (Mar 2, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Besides wouldn't be able to have fun anymore.


 
Not true; you just can't brag about it!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2012)

firetender said:


> Not true; you just can't brag about it!


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd probably brag about having fun... but not on here...  Then again, maybe I wouldn't brag... I just haven't made up my mind... Oh, wait... I need to find those darned tools... I need 'em to change my mind!!! Or something.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 3, 2012)

firetender said:


> Not true; you just can't brag about it!


So now I get it, you mess with people and posts for fun. Maybe I do want that power.
h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 3, 2012)

firetender said:


> Not true; you just can't brag about it!



Agh well I wish I'd known that going into this lol I already had posters and t shirts made. I might still be able to cancel the skywriter though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Agh well I wish I'd known that going into this lol I already had posters and t shirts made. I might still be able to cancel the skywriter though.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 3, 2012)

firefite said:


>



A least he was able to get the word out.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> A least he was able to get the word out.



I think he was trying to type "OSHA" but was ordered to land and take mandatory safety training and don his appropriate PPE.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 4, 2012)

C'mon! Show me some 'lovin! Just Kidding... I'm voting for the bald guy.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2012)

First person to 40 owes me a beer!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow it's a popularity contest.  Obviously I'm not popular.  :sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Wow it's a popularity contest.  Obviously I'm not popular.  :sad:



Popularity contest of those chosen to be popular by the current CLs, to be exact.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't be a hater


----------



## Aidey (Mar 5, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Popularity contest of those chosen to be popular by the current CLs, to be exact.



Do I win something for being the least popular of the popular people? ^_^


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Do I win something for being the least popular of the popular people? ^_^



You get to keep your sanity...

But don't give up hope yet, there's still 11 days left in the voting.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You get to keep your sanity...
> 
> But don't give up hope yet, there's still 11 days left in the voting.



So, this is one of those "the winners are actually losers" kinda things?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> So, this is one of those "the winners are actually losers" kinda things?



I can neither confirm or deny that statement.h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 5, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> So, this is one of those "the winners are actually losers" kinda things?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOoXwxqeVzg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 5, 2012)

If it's a question about sanity, my kid can vouch for the fact that I lost mine at about the time she was born...  Popular? Never really was. 

As for WOPR, I didn't have to play chess to learn that lesson.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I suppose I know how Newt Gingrich feels like.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Well, I suppose I know how Newt Gingrich feels like.



Considering that so far, three members have voted for more than two candidates, I wouldn't put too much stock in the vote tallies until they are official.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Considering that so far, three members have voted for more than two candidates, I wouldn't put too much stock in the vote tallies until they are official.



The homepage for those 3 members...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The homepage for those 3 members...



Thanks for the seizure...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Thanks for the seizure...



JP is on a quest to come up with the next RickRoll

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Mar 5, 2012)

I submitted my votage.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> JP is on a quest to come up with the next RickRoll
> 
> Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk




Please, the Albino Black Sheep website is ancient. Besides, at least I didn't post the link to the version of that that requires you to force quit you browser.

For the lulz:   

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/beargunner


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 5, 2012)

I think if ABC wins by more than twice the total of the next highest vote winner all other CLs should step down and ABC should become Forum Empress with absolute power over all decisions involving forum members not just here on the forum but also in our personal lives. Who's with me?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think if ABC wins by more than twice the total of the next highest vote winner all other CLs should step down and ABC should become Forum Empress with absolute power over all decisions involving forum members not just here on the forum but also in our personal lives. Who's with me?



I accepted the nomination for moderator, not Queen of All She Surveys. I already have that job IRL, and it's a low paying high workload job. 

I want this job, should I prevail, to br a low paying low workload job. I have enough children already.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 5, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I accepted the nomination for moderator, not Queen of All She Surveys. I already have that job IRL, and it's a low paying high workload job.
> 
> I want this job, should I prevail, to br a low paying low workload job. I have enough children already.



BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHHAAHHHAA*gasp*

You don't want 15,000 more to take care of?  :rofl:


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHHAAHHHAA*gasp*
> 
> You don't want 15,000 more to take care of?  :rofl:



I like BBG, so I would could take the job of advising him of he's desperate enough to follow my instructions. 

He should be mindful that MY decision making has landed me as a kept woman with a houseful of kids, so ya never know how it might work out for him...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just over a week left to vote, and it is open to all members.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2012)

4 days left to vote!


----------



## Aidey (Mar 11, 2012)

Why not send out a mass PM?


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 12, 2012)

how did these 6 people get nominated?  what where the requirements?  

why can't we write in people?  I know some other people that would make awesome CLs.

I want to my a CL, how do I get my name to appear on the list?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> how did these 6 people get nominated?  what where the requirements?
> 
> why can't we write in people?  I know some other people that would make awesome CLs.
> 
> I want to my a CL, how do I get my name to appear on the list?



I will answer this after the election closes.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 12, 2012)

Vote late, vote often.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 12, 2012)

If ABC gets 2 more votes I get a free beer. Let's get that vote at 40 peeps!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 12, 2012)

BBG is running for vice-CL.
Reminds me of Bush Sr. running against Reagan in 1979.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2012)

Two days left!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 13, 2012)

Why am I the pink bar?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why am I the pink bar?



Because it takes a real man to rock pink


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why am I the pink bar?



Because you are secure with your sexuality. 

Big bald and beautiful.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why am I the pink bar?





Sasha said:


> Because it takes a real man to rock pink





Anjel1030 said:


> Because you are secure with your sexuality.
> 
> Big bald and beautiful.


Nope that's probably not it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 14, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Two days left!



Seriously, Chief, just call it...

The BigBaldKidsMom won... uh, lost... won?...  Clarification please...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 14, 2012)

My names not gonna be in pink is it ? :unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Mar 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My names not gonna be in pink is it ? :unsure:



Yes your name will be pink.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My names not gonna be in pink is it ? :unsure:



I want my name in pink. That would be so cool. And it would raise breast cancer awareness. 

That's what they tell me in the yogurt aisle every October.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 15, 2012)

Last chance to vote - only 10 hours left.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 15, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Last chance to vote - only 10 hours left.



How many more times can I get away with voting?  I mean I already have convinced BBG he is winning.:rofl:


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


> How many more times can I get away with voting?  I mean I already have convinced BBG he is winning.:rofl:


This isn't Chicago.

You only get to vote once... and we only allow people that still have pulses to vote.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


> How many more times can I get away with voting?  I mean I already have convinced BBG he is winning.:rofl:



 I know you only voted for me once or twice cuz the other 33 votes are mine


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 15, 2012)

If the mods wouldn't mind tallying my vote for bbg off this post, I'd be thankful. I can't get it to work in my phones browser.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 15, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> If the mods wouldn't mind tallying my vote for bbg off this post, I'd be thankful. I can't get it to work in my phones browser.



PM sent.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 15, 2012)

Three hours left.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 16, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Well?



Mods are dealing with hanging chads...


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hanging chads??


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Hanging chads??



I thought it was dimpled chads that were the real problem.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2012)

Since the poll closed after I went to bed, and I'm heading out the door to work the official results wil be released later today.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2012)

*Butterfly ballot*


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Only about 1% of the EMTLife population turned out to vote. Are we going to have people protesting against this 1%? h34r:


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2012)

Occupy EMTLIFE!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> how did these 6 people get nominated?  what where the requirements?
> 
> why can't we write in people?  I know some other people that would make awesome CLs.
> 
> I want to my a CL, how do I get my name to appear on the list?


The Community Leaders nominated several people who we felt would be good additions to the team.  There were no requirements, per se, but we did look at several factors including but not limited to:
1) Post count
2) How long they've been a member here
3) Their history of reporting posts
4) Post content
5) Warnings/Infractions they've received **
6) How well we felt we could work with them

After a discussion among the CL's, each member that made the list was contacted via PM and was asked if they wanted to be considered for the job.  After a brief explanation of the duties, some said yes and some said no.  Those that said yes were added to the list to be voted on.

We discussed having members nominate others for the position, but we decided against this because of how much longer it would add to the process.  We'll revisit the idea in the future if we decide to hold elections again.  If you truly feel someone is deserving of being a CL, feel free to drop one of the CL's a line and point them out, and we'll try and bear that in mind next time we need to select CL's.


** Contrary to popular belief, you can have infractions and be a CL.  You can not have a ban from the forum.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2012)

Election results are posted in this thread.

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=28958


----------

